# So, what did you GIVE?



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I read thebighat's thread about what people received for their holidays. Now the question: what did you give others? I'm sure plenty of you spent lots of time and care in selecting or making gifts for special people, so I'd love to hear about your gifts.

My husband and I do not exchange Chanukah gifts, but we did send the traditional Chanukah "gelt" (money) to nieces and nephews, along with some little gifts (stickers, etc.).


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

To Nick ,a huge old book which describes the Monasteries and Churches of Arcadia -Greece (where my husband comes from) and contains old sketches and secret paths that guided to those monasteries that they were the secret Greek schools during the Ottoman occupation ( Teaching Greek was forbidden)
I was searching for this book for months in Plaka ( You remember Mezzaluna ? )
This book is old and heavy but it smells great! It has notes on it from previous owners. We found a note of 1878 with red ink!!!
To my dad a new crystal glass for his whiskey but it's not an ordinary glass.
To Melina and my mother what else? Two very nice venisian mirrors for their purse.
To close friends I give a bottle of the best olive oil on the Earth, from Mani (extra virgin and organic ), a bottle of Raki from Crete and a Christopsomo I have made of course, the Bread of Jesus we prepare here in Christmas.Its a round bread that has many decorations on it.
I keep the best of both products for this occasion and I give them only to people they can appreciate it.

To my best friend's baby that has driven me crazy and I spend every day hours squeezing it, I got silly baby toys and of course I ended up on the floor playing with them with his mother and left him watching...


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

For my husband, a 'new' Stevie Ray Vaughan CD, and lots of clothes for his new job.

Otherwise, I just gave to the kids of family members and friends. My best friend has a 9-year-old boy who's a real war buff, and he had asked me to find him something in New Orleans. Well, I spent a couple of hours on the D-Day Museum there, and got him all kinds of educational WWII gifts.

I love picking out gifts for people.:bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

You know, I knew there was something more deep down in you! excellent choice 
I hate to keep bringing it up, but things turned way too tight this year and we waited until the last minute for something that didn't come. So any gifts we give will have to wait for a couple of months!
Other than that though I made for my friend from Finland the traditional Riisipuuro (Rice Porridge) I wanted to bring a taste of home to them for the holiday. I discovered though that it was a touch sweet. Apparently their Christmas Rice Porridge is more on the savory side. They sweeten it to taste.
We also collected toys and other items to donate to the "battered womens shelter" for the kids.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Tins of homemade cookies along with amaryllis or paper whites to several families. I couldn't believe how excited they all were with these very little gifts. A decent Henckels knife to a friend who was complaining that her $20 "never- needs-sharpening" knife SET has a hard time even with onions. I should have given most of my other friends good knives also, but I only realized on Christmas Eve that they all have dangerously dull knives. A deep fryer, sweaters, chocolate and marron glacees for my parents and brothers (still in my living room waiting to be mailed).


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Got my wife a new wedding band, as hers got stolen on vacation several years ago. Knotted Celtic in gold, with the kids's birthstones.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Adam, what a great thing you did- and taught your kids- by taking items to a shelter. That's what I believe we're here for.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

A night vision scope for my husband - we live on 2 acres of a wooded lot, and hear all kinds of things that go bump in the night - now he'll be able to SEE them!

A little otter magnet for my son's fridge, to remind him of things he 'otter' be doin!

Cookie plates (made 15 kinds this year!) for my husband's office folks, and for my son's nurses and therapists, and the mailman.

A set of Portuguese knives (8" chef, 6" utility, and paring) for my son's aide, who loves to cook and is learning all sorts of new things in our house!

And a Melita brew and grind coffeemaker for my older son , who is a major coffee freak - also got him two bags of primo coffee beans - he opened the beans first, and thought - 'WHY did she get me just the beans - now I have to go to the grocery store to get them ground!) HeHe!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

For the housekeeper at work, a snowman tablecloth, dish towels and oven mitts. Also a wooden set of three snowmen, snowman dishes and cuttlery. For the boss, red plaid place mats and napkins with gold pine cone napkin rings. To the grandchildren, a ton of toys! To my adult kids, lots of new clothes and stockings filled with goodies and trinkets. To my husband, lots of clothes. To one daughter, an entire new bathroom decorated in her favorite color. To our next door neighbor, a bag filled with flag items and flag bows that he used to decorate the outside of his house. To my sons girlfriend, an afghan, a book and a new tree ornament. It was a very nice christmas


----------



## melina (Nov 6, 2001)

To my husband who is a photographer the volume of National Geographic with fantastic photos from all over the world.
To my mom I gave her some pictures of hers from Vogues' past issues, that I have found in NY when she started her carreer in modelling. She was very surprised and I really enjoyed that she liked this gift.
To my dad, a pen , you know those that you have to refill with ink.
To my dear brother in law a book, a collection of all the Mensa IQ tests. He must have resolved the half of them in an hour.
I gave Athenaeus her sixth copy of "Kitchen Confidential". I brought it from NY but obviously I had the same idea with other 5 people...
It was very nice Christmas. I passed them in Greece for the first time after 10 years.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

First the home made gifts for friends and families. Cookies, candies, chocolates and miniature brandied fruit cakes.

To my mother, a gol heart. To my dad a cookie jar filled with XXX spice drops and a cd of a polish pianist.

To my cat a few balls she won't even touch and a small mouse with a very big tail that she loves.

To a special friend a nice cookbook.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Dear Isa, Your post reminded me of the most wonderful christmas my family ever had. Everyone came to my house that year, sisters, brothers, neices and nephews. Instead of store bought gifts we exchanged home made presents. We were all stay at home housewives at the time, so we had time to do these things for our large family. I played christmas carols on our piano, and everybody sang. Then we went to the children's nativity play at our church. My nephew, (four at the time) cried, because he thought the angels were real. We even got my brother-in-law, (the original Grinch) to go to church with us. I have always felt that this was the first and only 'real' christmas we ever had. We didn't give costly gifts. We gave of ourselves. Thank you for bringing back the memory


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

That's such a sweet story... I couldn't agree with both of you more. What I'm finding is that most of my family and friends buy what they want or need on their own anyway, so gifts are either something they don't really need or don't really want anyway. 

This year I cooked up a storm, invited friends and family and we had a bash at my place. It was so relaxing and enjoyable, which was surprising because it was the first Christmas without my Dad. At the end of the night I gave everyone a little jar of homemade pear ginger butter, and the joy we experienced lingered for several days. Nobody noticed that the 'gift exchange' had not taken place. Christmas has definitely become a good experience ever since I started this tradition; no running around in the malls etc... I highly recommend it!


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I made about 1200 chocolate tuffles for my employees and friends. I also gave away several nice bottles of wine to my frinds who appreciate those kind of things.

The other thing I did was give a blank $25 check to my two older boys aged 7 and 9 so that they could give the money to any charity they wanted. I wanted them to find out what they supported and report back to me. No matter what I would write the check. My oldest son picked spina bifida assoc. and my middle son picked a Mexico mission program and my 18 month old picked windows of Hope (I helped him a little w/ the choice). Hopefully this will spur them to give back as they can when they are older


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Excellent move fodigger a good idea to remember, I'll try that too, but I'll match what my son gives and then some.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Fun topic...

Kids... Telescope, Barbie Nutcracker doll and a wooden train set, along with various smallish gifties. Wife got a new camera outfit... been on the wish list for some time. 

It sure is fun giving, eh?! Wish I could do it more often!!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Jim, Are you talking about the one that dances to the nutcracker on a lighted pedestal?
My grandaughter got that one for christmas, and it is sooo beautiful! I told my husband that if he didn't find one for me I was going to hold my breath until I turn blue!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

When ever I think of the Nutcracker, I always think of my Amy rose, Someday I hope you all can watch her dance, She is beautiful, and has the grace of a dove


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

How old is your daughter, CC? I hope we can one day see her dance too. She sounds like a dream. Charli is three and starting dance lessons this month. Tell us about Amy Rose


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you pastachef for your interest in my love Amy, She is only 11, She has been dancing since she was 3. In 1998 Amy was asked to join the company of the Ct dance conservatory, This is the tops in new England, and the company is the top of the conservatory. I know I am bragging, But she is quite good. Amy studys dance 12 hours a week, while going to school and mantaining honors  Soon Amy will start compatitions around the northeast will other fine schools. She has been awarded a number of scholorships in the past years, and her dream is to dance on broadway. It's funny..I remember just last year beaming with pride and joy talking to Momoreg about this.

I appreciate you asking about my little princess, next I will tell you of my little Becca, another one who holds my heart
cc


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I can imagine how proud you are of Amy Rose, CC. She has accomplished a lot at such a young age. I would love to hear about Becca I guess you can see that I love kids.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Pasta,
Yes, that's the Barbie! It's a fight between the 6 year-old, the 4 year-old and my wife as to who gets to play with it.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I am glad that your wife appreciates the beauty of the ballerina doll. I was totally awestruck when I saw it


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

My 82 and 84 year old parents come to spend the holidays with use each year. They always say to each of us kids "don't send us gifts. We really do not need or want anything." So my husband and I orchestrated a little surprise Christmas outing. We told them to dress nicely, but warmly and at 3 PM Xmas eve all six of us rode the train into Manhattan. Then we took a cab to Central Park where we bundled all of us into 2 horse-drawn carriages for a sunset ride through the park. Near the ice skating rink we had a winter picnic of roast beef finger sandwiches, gingerbread cookies and hot mulled cider. 
Once we were all cold enough, we walked to Columbus Circle and warmed our bones with steaming cups of cappuccino.
Then we walked down Broadway to the Marquis Theater to see the opening night of Patrick Stewart's one man show of Dickens' A Christmas Carol. It was magic! Even our 5 yo son couldn't get over how well he portrayed so many different characters. P. Stewart's performance was enthralling and after 4 curtain calls, he humbly thanked those of us in the audience and noted that a certain percentage of the proceeds were donated to support for the NYC homeless, 12,000 of which are children.
Although there were few presents to unwrap on Xmas morning, we each can unwrap our memories of this holiday whenever we want.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

foodnfoto,

What a wonderful way to enjoy Xmas eve.
Nice story
cc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

CC, Steve Vai wrote a song about your daughter. It's on _Passion and Warfare_ . It's called Ballerina. It's only 1:45 long but is starts out with his grandmother saying *"La Ballerina si chiama bella russa"* 
Translated..._My ballerina is like a beautiful rose_


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Oh Chrose, thank you so much for telling me that, You put a tear in my eyes

I must look for this song for my Amy Rose!

Thanks again
Brad


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Ah....I love presents whether I am giving them or getting them. I gave several cookbooks, a big pot for my mom, a whirlypop for dad, and books! I always give books. And of course, Boyd's bears and figurines. Our family is a bunch of Boyd's addicts. To my friend, Beth, I gave the newest Bundt pan...I don't how many she has but she loves them and always wants a new one. Her brother, blast him, gave her the same pan! Ah, well....

And now I want a ballerina Barbie. I have no earthly use for it but it sounds splendid and many, many years ago..._I danced._


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

The restaurant just got a new office. New furniture, spiffy new computer, coffeemaker, the whole bit. I guess I have arrived at middle age.
Yup. I can see it now. I'll go hide in my office. Feet on the desk, idley tossing playing cards into a hat in the corner.....waiting for five o' clock to roll around.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

When I was a kid, taking ballet lesson, some toy manufacturer came out with a ballerina doll with long blond hair. That doll was dress all in pink complete with tutu and ballet slippers. For years I dreamed of getting this doll but neverfound it under the tree.


All this to say enjoy your barbie ballerina Nancy!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

To daughter, I gave a great deal of Harry Potter paraphernalia. She's got my total approval to immerse herself into the Rowling Books because she's reading voraciously. Also a pair of Scooby Doo "big fuzzy slippers."

My husband loves the sun and has several depictions of it. He's got suns to hang on the wall and at least 2 tattoos of the sun (I have the moon). I gave him a beautiful Lazart sun - dye cast metal with a shiny enamel finish. Also, he wanted the newest CD from a band called _Puddle of Mud_, which I got him from Amazon.

For my brother, mom and friends, I generally do home-made food-based gifts. They love them and never seem to tire of them. I did something I call "Christmas Jam" this year which is a mixture of Cranberries, Raspberries, Orange and Pear flavored with star anise. They also received truffles.

Every year I try a new "mason jar" gift seen in _Martha Stewart Living_ Magazine. This year, it was a small sewing kit with a puffed out pin cushion on top...everyone got one of those.


----------

